# خمس اسرار تجعل زوجك يشاطرك ما بداخله



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

_5 أسرار تجعل زوجك يشاطرك ما يشغله 



لا أعلم بماذا يفكر، لأنه لا يتكلم معي عما يجول بنفسه أبدا!



صوت شائع؟ الكثير من النساء تجد صعوبة في معرفة ما يشعر به زوجها أو ما يعتريه من مشاعر. عندما يحدث ذلك هي تشعر أنه لا يريد البوح، وهو يشعر أنها لا تفهمه........



لكن الكثير من النساء لا تعي أن الرجل يحتاج للوقت الملائم للتحدث، لذا ما هي الأسرار التي تجعل زوجك يشاطرك ما في نفسه؟ اقرئي التالي وكوني كلك آذانا صاغية.



السر الأول:



الرجل الحقيقي يخاف الرفض.. صحيح ذلك!



نعم إنها حقيقة. أغلب الرجال يشعرون أن المرأة تنتقدهم كثيرا ، لذا يخاف الرجل إذا كشف سره أو ما يجول في خاطره سوف تنتقده وتذله. عندما يكون في حالة البوح فهو يلتمس ويحتاج إلى الاعتراف والرجوع إليك. فإذا شعر بأنه سوف تحاسبينه أو ستتغير نظرتك له بعد الاعتراف، تأكدي أنه لن يتكلم وسيرفض البوح.



أن لا تحاكميه لا يعني أن توافقي على ما يقوله، هذا لا يعني أن ليس لديك اقتراحات أو أن تعرضي بعض النقاط عليه. البوح في نظره هو الشعور بقبوله على ما هو عليه، وليس ما تريدينه أن يكون، فكوني صبورة معه. إذا واجهت بوحه بسيل من الانتقادات مثل، هذا خطأ أو لا أوافق أو من أين جئت بهذه الفكرة المجنونة؟ أي رجل سيتكتم ولن يبوح أبدا، خوفا من أن يكون لا يرضيك.



امنحيه الفرصة ليشاطرك كلامه من غين نقد لاذع، و أشعريه بمدى أهمية ما يقول.






السر الثاني:



بوحي بأسرارك له..



يجب أن يكون هناك إفشاء أسرار متبادلة مابين الشريكين. كل واحد لديه مشاكل، الكثير من الرجال يعتقد أنه بإفشاء مكنونات صدره سوف تتركه زوجته، لذلك عليك إعطاؤه الثقة.



عندما يبدأ في سرد أسراره، استمعي جيدا لما يقوله، خذي خطوة للخلف واعرضي شيء ايجابي. عندما يبوح لك بأسرار شخصية، قولي له مثلا"حسنا، هذا ليس سيئا أنا قمت بالأسوأ" أو "أنا فعلا معجبة بما قمت به" ووضحي النقطة التي أعجبت به من السر. أشعريه أنك في صفه وانه ليس وحيدا في هذه التجربة.



الكثير من النساء يستمعن لأزواجهن ليكون ردهن كيف هو مخطئ. لذلك تأكدي من أن تكوني في صفه وليس ضده. فهذا ليس الوقت المناسب لتعليمه الصواب ولكنه الوقت المناسب لتكوني صديقته. عندما تتكون صداقة بين شخصين فإنهما يتبادلان الخبرات ويرتاحان لبعضهما، وبالتالي تتكون العلاقة ما بين الشخصين. وبذلك يشعران أنهما يسكنان على نفس الكوكب.



من المدهش أن الكثير من الرجال يشعرون بالرعب من الوحدة. ويعتقدون أنه من الجبن وعدم الرجولة بالاعتراف. لذلك كوني ايجابية معه حتى ت**بيه ويرتاح لك ولا يجد مشكلة أو حرج في إفشاء السر.





السر الثالث:



دعيه يرجع للماضي..



عندما يخاف الرجل من أن كلامه في الأخير سيشوه وسيسيء فهمه، فلن يبوح أبدا بكلامه.الطريقة الوحيدة للبوح أن تشعريه أنه مهما كان ماضيه ومهما قال فأنت راضية.



جميع العلاقات تكون متفاوتة، لا توجد علاقة جيدة دائما أو سيئة دائما.



المطلوب هنا منع أو تغيير حالة الخوف من البوح ومساعدته على التكلم، جربي: أن تأخذي على عاتقك مسؤولية الوضع الذي أنتم عليه، أنظري ماذا سيحدث. وهذا لا يعني أن تلومي نفسك.



ركزي على جميع الأشياء الحسنة التي فيه وليست السلبية. إذا احتجت المزيد من الوقت، اخرجي مفكرتك واكتبي قائمة بالأشياء التي ساعدت على الرقي بعلاقتكما معا ودوني كيف تغيرت علاقتكم، فالعلاقة الحقيقية تتطلب منك تقبل البقاء في الحاضر مهما كان الماضي مؤلما.





السر الرابع:



كوني مطمئنة وثابتة وقوية.... واستمعي..



هل من المستحيل الحصول على علاقة مخلصة. الكل يدعي الإخلاص ولكن الحقيقة أن القلة من الناس كذلك. الكثير من الرجال يشعرون أن المرأة تريد وتحتاج أن يكذب عليها لأنها لا تستطيع تقبل الحقيقة بإخلاص. في الواقع أن الكثير من النساء تستخدم عواطفها للتحكم بالرجل وبعلاقتها به.



هي تصر على الحصول على عدة إجابات من الرجل وتشعر بالإساءة إذا لم تحصل عليه، وبالتالي تتفاجأ إذا امتنع عن البوح والإفشاء.



لسوء الحظ أن الكثير من النساء لديها مخيلة كبيرة في شكل شعور الرجل وتفكيره، فهذه النوعية من المخيلة تجعل الحقيقة والواقع مؤلمين. فكلا الطرفين مذنبين في ما يحدث، الرجل والمرأة ولكن كونك مستمعة جيدة لما سيقول، فهذه هي البداية الحقيقية لعلاقة مدروسة جيدا. وبذلك يمنح الرجل إحساسا وشعورا قويا أن لديه شريك صلب وسيكون معه في المسرات والأحزان.



للتخلص من هذه المخيلة الغير واقعية، أسالي نفسك 3 أسئلة:



كم من الحقائق ستتحملين؟.



ما هي الكمية من الحقائق تريدينها؟.



هل تريدين من زوجك أن يكون من صنع خيالك أو ستدعينه يكون على حقيقته؟.



فأنت لن يكون بإمكانك تحمل كل الوقائع مرة واحدة ولكن بإمكانك بناء طرق للتحمل وعليك السير في هذا الاتجاه.



يكفيك انعزالا... فجمعينا يعتقد أن الخيال يجعلنا يشعر بالسعادة لكن في الحقيقة كلما واجهنا الواقع والحقيقة كلما أصبحنا أقوى وأصلب.



فالمقدرة على قبول الإخلاص من الآخرين ينمو ويزيد عندما ندرك أن الحقائق لا تأتي من تصديق الآخرين ولكن عندما نكون صادقين مع أنفسنا أولا.





السر الخامس:



كوني صادقة مع نفسك.... كوني مطلعة..



إنه سؤال قديم.. كيف نكون صادقين مع غيرنا إذا لم نكن صادقين مع أنفسنا؟. الطريقة الأمثل لجعل الرجل يتكلم هو أن تكوني صريحة، كوني طبيعية واقعية وناضجة ومتكافئة ما بين القبول والدفء. فالإنسان لا يتحكم بحياته عندما يكون ما بداخله منقسم وغير متكافئ.



لذلك اعلمي أنه من الضروري قبول الخطوات الخمسة المذكورة في الأعلى، ليس فقط للرجل ولكن لأنفسنا أيضا. مثال على ذلك: هل توافقين على محاكمة نفسك؟. هل تنسين الظلم الذي أوقعتيه على غيرك في الماضي أو تجدين سببا مقنعا لأخطائك؟. عندما تعالجين نفسك بهذه الطريقة سيكون بإمكانك معالجة الأمر بنفس الطريقة مع شريكك.



إذا أردت خلق علاقة ذو فعالية مع شريكك، تذكري جيدا الطريقة التي عالجتي فيها نفسك والطريقة التي عالجتي فيها غيرك في الماضي. إذا كان أسلوبك مؤلم وجارح فإليك الفرصة لاتخاذ قرار لكي لا تجعلي حياتك يتخذ مسار الماضي، استديري! اتخذي قرارك بأن تكوني مقبولة ولطيفة مع نفسك وشريكك، فعندما تمنحين غيرك الاحترام الغير مشروط فأنت تقدمينها لنفسك مسبقا. وأنت بذلك تسلكين الطريق الأفضل والمقنع وسيكون المردود عليك رائعا. عالجي المشكلة مع شريكك بكل ود وتقدير واحترام، فبذلك ستزرعين إحساسا ذي قيمة وجدير بالإحرام وسيبادلك زوجك العواطف والتقدير ولن تشعري بالان**ار. إذا كوني صادقة مع نفسك، حتى يشعر زوجك بالطمأنينة والراحة بوجودك ويبث مشاعره ومشاكله لك.


منقول 

علشان تعرفوا بحبكم قد ايه خليهم يبوحوا بالاسرار 

وموصكمش خلوا مصر كلها تعرف وزلوهم​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يناير 2009)

الله عليكي يا انجي بجد تستهلي دكتوراه علي الموضوع ده


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا انجى 

بجد جامد اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Ferrari (21 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا انجى تسلم ايديك

الرب يدبر حياتِك

​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_



			الرجل الحقيقي يخاف الرفض.. صحيح ذلك!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			بوحي بأسرارك له..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دية جميلة



			دعيه يرجع للماضي..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			كوني مطمئنة وثابتة وقوية.... واستمعي..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 دية كمان عجبتنى



			كوني صادقة مع نفسك.... كوني مطلعة..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			علشان تعرفوا بحبكم قد ايه خليهم يبوحوا بالاسرار 

وموصكمش خلوا مصر كلها تعرف وزلوهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليكى يارب ويسترها عليكى زى ما انتى سترها علينا
قولى امين

مشكوره كتيير انجى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus

موضوعك عنوانه الروعة اختي

شكرااااا جزيلا على هذا التفصيل

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

*اية الموضوع الجامد دة يا بت يا جوجو 
لا بجد مفيد جدا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومهم

تسلم ايديكي يا جيجي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى ايوة كدة ارفعى راس المنياويه دى منياويه ياجدعان فلازم مواضيعها عثل اصلا يعنى 
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

الملك العقرب قال:



			الله عليكي يا انجي بجد تستهلي دكتوراه علي الموضوع ده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا قولت انى مهدور حقى انا فى البلد دى 

مرسية ياملك باشا لمرورك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*

candy shop قال:



موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا انجى 

بجد جامد اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمامتى لمرورك بجد فرحت اوى انه عجبك 

ربنا يخليكى ويباركك ياقمرررر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

ferrari قال:





موضوع جميل يا انجى تسلم ايديك

الرب يدبر حياتِك

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يافرارى لمرورك نورتينى 

ربنا يباركك يجميل​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

.تونى.تون. قال:





دية جميلة


 دية كمان عجبتنى


ربنا يخليكى يارب ويسترها عليكى زى ما انتى سترها علينا
قولى امين

مشكوره كتيير انجى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


علشان تعرف انا بحبكم لله فى الله واتمنا 

اخدمكم بعنيا 

ههههههههههههههههههه 

مرسية ياتونى لمرورك نورتينى​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*

كليمو قال:



engy_love_jesus

موضوعك عنوانه الروعة اختي

شكرااااا جزيلا على هذا التفصيل

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكليمو لمرورك وزوقك ربنا يباركك يجميل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2009)

جي جي موضوع جميل

بس ننقلة لقسم منتدي الاسرة المسيحية انسب اكتر​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



اية الموضوع الجامد دة يا بت يا جوجو 
لا بجد مفيد جدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اى خدمة احنا فى الخدمة 

هههههههههههه مرسية ياراجعة لمرورك 

نورتينى يجميل​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*

mikel coco قال:



موضوع جميل ومهم

تسلم ايديكي يا جيجي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمايكل لمرورك يجميل ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

كيريا قال:



ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى ايوة كدة ارفعى راس المنياويه دى منياويه ياجدعان فلازم مواضيعها عثل اصلا يعنى 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة يابنت احنا جدعان اوى كمان​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_

فراشة مسيحية قال:



جي جي موضوع جميل

بس ننقلة لقسم منتدي الاسرة المسيحية انسب اكتر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياجكيل لمروروك 

الى تشوفيه ياقلبى انسب اعملية 

ربنا يخليكى لينا يباشا معلش بقى بنتعبك معانا​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*ميررررررررسى ياجيجى للموضوع *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

_*

marmar_maroo قال:



ميررررررررسى ياجيجى للموضوع ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمرمر ياقمر نورتينى​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع بجد جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا انجى *


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل يا انجى
كترى من النصايح المفيدة بقى​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

> علشان تعرفوا بحبكم قد ايه خليهم يبوحوا بالاسرار
> 
> وموصكمش خلوا مصر كلها تعرف وزلوهم



انجى لوف
بعيدا عن هذة الوسوسة الحوائية اللى تخرب وما تعمرش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فأن الموضوع اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

> علشان تعرفوا بحبكم قد ايه خليهم يبوحوا بالاسرار
> 
> وموصكمش خلوا مصر كلها تعرف وزلوهم



انجى لوف
بعيدا عن هذة الوسوسة الحوائية اللى تخرب وما تعمرش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فأن الموضوع اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

> علشان تعرفوا بحبكم قد ايه خليهم يبوحوا بالاسرار
> 
> وموصكمش خلوا مصر كلها تعرف وزلوهم



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعيدا عن الهمسة الحوائية حلزونية الهدف
انجى لوف
فموضوعك حقا اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يناير 2009)

*

swety koky girl قال:



الموضوع بجد جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا انجى [/QUOT

مرسية ياكوكى مرورك الاجمل ياحبيبتى نورتينى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يناير 2009)

_*


cobcob قال:



موضوع جمييييييييييييل يا انجى
كترى من النصايح المفيدة بقى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى تومرى هبقى ولا ابلة نظيرة فى عصرها 

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسية ياقمر لمرورك نورتينى ​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يناير 2009)

*​*_


وليم تل قال:





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعيدا عن الهمسة الحوائية حلزونية الهدف
انجى لوف
فموضوعك حقا اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اوع 


اوع 



تفهمنى صح 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ده انا بعزكم لله فى لله :smil8::smil8:

مرسية لمرورك يوليم نورتينى _


----------



## amad_almalk (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

